# Model T in the soup... a kitbash



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Today's mail brought me a little surprise. A Gearbox diecast Model T panel delivery van. In lovely (and bright) Campbell's Soup colors.









I thought Kim was going to have a stroke when I promptly tore it apart. Here's what it looks like once you take out 3 screws.










Good thing she left the room, -- The next step absolutely ruined that pretty paint job. If you've ever cut zamac with a Dremel, you know this took me about 40 minutes and 2 discs. Open c-cab anyone?










I probably should have cut away the rear fenders and shortened the running boards as well, but I didn't. Plastic I beam and basswood form the foundation of the new bed.









I was going to do a stakebed, but I got a little lazy again. I had some of those Monogram Mack AC bed parts in my scrapbox, so I decided to make it an open boxbed, instead.... The floorboards are good old coffee stirrers.










Kim was actually a good sport. She even suggested old Henry's favorite color... black. I wasn't sure how well that would photograph, so we compromised. It's B&O blue with black trim.










Here is a nice side by side shot with my Postal T (ex-Crayola) panel delivery for comparison.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

That worked out well!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Great job, Mic. That's some imagination you've got, y'know?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice truck set


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

For some reason, I kept hearing the theme from "The Beverly Hillbillies" while working on the Cambell's (blue) one....









One of tonight's projects was a farm wagon remade from an Ertl bank with a bed of coffee stirrers.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes I just can't leave well enough alone. I was never really happy with how stubby this thing was. Then I got a truck in the mail that was the right style, but the wrong scale. The guy claimed that this Ertl Mack AC he was peddling was 1/25.... more like 1/35. grrrrrr. 

BUT, it had a real nice box, albeit not tall enough. Easily enough fixed 









The chassis was a bit more challenging. But Mack and Ford got grafted together. 









I swiped the taller wheels off an Ertl 1905 Ford to get rid of the white tires. I need to adjust the chassis height about 1/8" lower, and make rear springs yet, but I think this is a much more nicely balance model now. The funny looking T has become a handsome 1 ton TT


----------

